# 2012 1.4T valve cover/pcv recall



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The two are unrelated as many of us have had the PCV valve/cover fail without the emissions recall. The original PCV cover has a weak spring that fails.


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

they couldn't tell my if the replacement was an improved part or the same oem replacement which could fail again


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

dirt dauber said:


> they couldn't tell my if the replacement was an improved part or the same oem replacement which could fail again


It a redesign and like posted above its not related to the PCM update


----------



## cdncruze (Dec 9, 2012)

Why on earth design a valve cover with an emissions unit built in? I've had mine replaced recently.


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

the valvecover pcv unit is one unit and they are made in Poland for the 1.4T cruze,and they are made out of metal


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

is their a recall number on this problem ?


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

no recall, it is a known design flaw,most were being replaced if there were signs of failure if you came in for the emissions recall.
I checked at the parts counter when my valve cover was being replaced,and they checked for me and there were no recall notices or no mention of any upgraded oem replacement part for this fix, we could have just another original oem part and sometime in the future have this happen again.
GM's #32442 - is vaccum leak scan ecm for codes is the official warranty job number used for valvecover replacement.


----------



## Kbolecho1 (Aug 30, 2018)

I’m having a fuel injector issue. I’ve replaced the valve cover twice the last 2 years. Could the cover be the issue again


----------

